# Saturday rabbit hunt.



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Went out with a buddy of mine from the forum and my dad today for the first rabbit hunt of the season. We have been waiting for some snow cover and finally had the chance to get out around Attica and a spot in North Branch we got last year. Ended up with six, shooting was a bit rusty  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Solid day man! I'd like to see 6 rabbits all season lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information eng


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jimw said:


> Went out with a buddy of mine from the forum and my dad today for the first rabbit hunt of the season. We have been waiting for some snow cover and finally had the chance to get out around Attica and a spot in North Branch we got last year. Ended up with six, shooting was a bit rusty
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good deal i live right in that area and always looking for others to hunt i have 1 dog let me know if u wanna get together


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

huston961 said:


> Good deal i live right in that area and always looking for others to hunt i have 1 dog let me know if u wanna get together


I have a couple spots I'd like to put a good dog on. We always just kick brush. I'll shoot you a pm.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bamf73 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sounds like a great day to me!!!!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Jim, if we bring a dog, what the heck am I gonna do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

might be home this weekend jimbo. ill let you know. were thinking of chasing rabbits in brown city if the weather works out.

ps nice job on the hunt!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Jim, if we bring a dog, what the heck am I gonna do?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



bunny hunting for you must be easy..just like water swatting, but easier :lol:


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Hopefully we get our snow back! We got a spot in imlay city we could hit on the way over there.. give me a call later this week. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Ouch! But funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Ouch! But funny.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So who got more you or jumbo???

oh and your welcome  lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Went out this morning 8:30 got 2, should have had three. Only was able to hunt for 2 hours. dogs ran well. Figured better get out with fresh snow that wasn't going to last long. Supposed to get a little more tonight.


----------



## Pbfanatic321 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you own the land in North Branch? And nice job!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Got 4 for 4 today. Weather really screwed with us. Didn't miss much of anything today jimbo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Pb, no we don't own the land. Nice job Dan! Wish I could have went ,had to play daddy day care.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, you say you went 4-4?? Cmon Dan, I know you.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Check your pm's Huston691! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

